# ❤Uber Connections❤



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Has there ever been a pax that caught your attention❓ Creating a strong internal reaction of some sort❓Tell us about it.

A guy i picked up in Livermore, from a hotel. He was from out of town and had a British accent. He got in and I got instantly shy (unusual for me).

Besides the hellos, it was quiet. I looked in the rear view and he looked up at the same time. Kinda awkward. But enough to where he initiated conversation. Cant remember exactly what we talked about but I had butterflies. He started leaning in from the back seat to make it easier to communicate. I felt the tingles hearing his voice coming from behind me.

I dropped him off and we said goodbye. But the goodbye was different too. It was upsetting.

At the end, it just felt unfinished. I just know it was a strong instant connection that doesn't usually happen like this (especially from me towards a pax).


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Punjabis should have a strong distaste for the British!

I had a pax named Turtle with purple hair one time. I did not eat her though, so I am not sure if there was any connection.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Punjabis should have a strong distaste for the British!
> 
> I had a pax named Turtle with purple hair one time. I did not eat her though, so I am not sure if there was any connection.


He was punjabi &#128522;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Have to be honest here I hardly even LOOK at the pax. Even if we are having a prolonged convo; I never view them or glance in the mirror. And with exception of airport rides, in a 10 minutes or so kinda hard to form a connection based solely on the conversation. 
Thinking more I'd have to say I really haven't had any HOT pax either; a few community college kids that were just 'ok', nothing to write home about. OR I'm just not paying too much attn.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

One, ever, but not nearly that strongly, and not awkward at all.

The atmosphere was lighthearted and friendly, but a bit intense and close in a way that you don’t get too often with people you’ve just met.

When I connect with someone, the awkwardness slips away and gives way to warmth and a lack of judgment. It’s exciting, but I don’t get the sort of “butterflies” or anxiety associated with that overwhelming “don’t mess this up, this is too much” feeling that I got when I was younger.

It’s taken many years, but I am getting to the point where I don’t really draw that much of a distinction between friends and “more than friends” because I’m not that serious about finding a particular kind of person and I’m not sure how much I care about the socially constructed distinction between the two. I meet people where they are, and whatever that means for how we interact is fine. It seriously takes the pressure off talking to the rare person I find attractive or interesting, and hopefully it disarms them as well. I guess it makes me not very emotionally vulnerable, but I balance that out by being open to almost everyone.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Punjabis should have a strong distaste for the British!


If I ever got you as my driver, then I'd strongly hope the bear has a dis_taste_ for the British :laugh:


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Oh my god yes. Happened a handful of times. Makes it worth driving.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

A strong connection? Maybe with like 5 girls out of my 917 rides so far. Dozens more were very cool and fun as well, but not on that level. I think most women get into an Uber with the starting premise of "drivers are inherently creepy" in the back of their minds so I tend to keep things very low key. But I'm nice and sociable, and if she's down for some banter I know how to make her laugh and feel good by the time she gets out.

The problem with being British in a southern state is that you can sometimes seem out of place and unrelatable. Not in a bad way necessarily, just in the sense that some pax here are taken aback. Kind of like "what are you doing driving my Uber in SC?" But on the whole it's fine. Most people find me charming while I'm sure some think I keep heads in my fridge.

Anyway, I never act on anything, I'm happily taken. Well, more happily than a while ago. Working on my relationship lately.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> I dropped him off and we said goodbye. But the goodbye was different too. It was upsetting.
> 
> At the end, it just felt unfinished. I just know it was a strong instant connection that doesn't usually happen like this (especially from me towards a pax).


Not necessarily actually incomplete though. There is a saying:

People come in to your life for a reason, a season, or a lifetime.

Even with brief encounters chakra energy can be exchanged and the purpose for meeting is fulfilled.

Not saying that's what happened. But it's a possibility.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Punjabis should have a strong distaste for the British!
> 
> I had a pax named Turtle with purple hair one time. I did not eat her though, so I am not sure if there was any connection.


Is this like one of those Craigslist missed connections thing? &#129428;&#129428;

lol I wonder how many of those are one sided. I feel like uber pool is ripe for that.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I tend *not* to be a robot or void of emotions when it comes to human interactions.

Chemistry is a thing. Could come in many forms. Once in a while the reason behind it cant be explained, analyzed &#129299;. Its just something that happens. You feel it throughout your body. It's not cold, stand offish, nuisance. Its human.

I've never been ashamed to have and show feelings. Would rather have them, then be dead on the inside.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Is being locked up in a 45 square foot tin can with a pax, breathing what they exhale, and listening to any and all noise they make, considered a strong connection? 🤔


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Is being locked up in a 45 square foot tin can with a pax, breathing what they exhale, and listening to any and all noise they make, considered a strong connection? &#129300;


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

If they are talkative, I often feel like my passenger(s) are my friend(s) by the time the ride ends.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> If they are talkative, I often feel like my passenger(s) are my friend(s) by the time the ride ends.


It's amazing what info you can get from someone in a short span if you had a genuine connection. I had a woman who spilt her life story to me and then apologized since she never does that, and for some reason felt comfortable with me. She came back in about fifteen minutes after she left and brought me flowers and hugged me again then left. Later, she referred her son to me for business. This was when I was at a bank.

&#129335;&#127995;‍♀


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I once took a very attractive woman to work who told me that her husband had just left on a one week business trip to Mexico and she thought he would probably be messing around. The heat was very intense and it was 69 degrees.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Drove a woman home from chemo treatment. She was brilliant, witty, just so wonderful. Great conversation. After a while it turned somber as she told me what a tool her husband was and how unloved she felt. She said she didn't want to die knowing her daughter would be raised by him.

When we got to her house she was dizzy/unsteady from her treatment. I got out and helped her to the front door as she grabbed my arm for support. She looked at me like she wanted me to stay and talk but I left. I thought of her often for a while, our conversation haunted me. Wondered if I should have stayed and talked.


----------



## El Impulsador (Apr 29, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Has there ever been a pax that caught your attention❓ Creating a strong internal reaction of some sort❓Tell us about it.
> 
> A guy i picked up in Livermore, from a hotel. He was from out of town and had a British accent. He got in and I got instantly shy (unusual for me).
> 
> ...


I can measure how much he likes you back by the amount of his tip. So out of curiosity, how much did he tip?


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

I’ve only had about three drivers I found attractive. One talked to me the whole ride and gave me her number. I didn’t ask for it. She would text me while I was too busy to meet up. This was during my last year at school and I worked full time then too.

I think she was trying to get me to join a pyramid scheme lol. Or a cult.🤷‍♂️

Another woman I had met. She was beautiful from Hawaii (maybe she was humoring me idk). The only time I forget something in an Uber and she noticed after dropping me off. She came back with it and we small talked a bit more. Damn she was fine omg.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> I've only had about three drivers I found attractive. One talked to me the whole ride and gave me her number. I didn't ask for it. She would text me while I was too busy to meet up. This was during my last year at school and I worked full time then too.
> 
> I think she was trying to get me to join a pyramid scheme lol. Or a cult.&#129335;‍♂
> 
> Another woman I had met. She was beautiful from Hawaii (maybe she was humoring me idk). The only time I forget something in an Uber and she noticed after dropping me off. She came back with it and we small talked a bit more. Damn she was fine omg.


&#129315;&#129315; @ pyramid, was it something like transamerica? Some from there actually make decent money. Had a client who was with them and had a few mill. But he was annoying. Kind of like all over the place and he smelled. Cannot have that type of client.

Hawaii girls are pretty hot. And pretty sweet.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

El Impulsador said:


> I can measure how much he likes you back by the amount of his tip. So out of curiosity, how much did he tip?


Pretty sure it was a tip included ride. It was sometime last year. I went to check and look at my account...

Does this mean I'm deactivated &#128517;. I haven't updated my documents or driven since January. A few days ago it was on the regular screen.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> &#129315;&#129315; @ pyramid, was it something like transamerica? Some from there actually make decent money. Had a client who was with them and had a few mill. But he was annoying. Kind of like all over the place and he smelled. Cannot have that type of client.
> 
> Hawaii girls are pretty hot. And pretty sweet. I'll take a hula girl over witch &#128067;&#127995; any day. Esp ones that are ugly on the inside too. Like dannnnnnnng.


I'm not sure what the company was. The driver asked what I did for a living and this was back when I was in sales. She kept saying that I must be great at it because of my looks and I'm friendly. I'm a huge introvert though. I think it was some online multi-level marketing thing she tried to pitch me lol. I never gave it a chance.

The girl from Hawaii was super sweet. She moved to Chicago because of her husband finding a job that didn't pan out. I think she resented him for it. Poor girl, but yeah so hot with perfect skin and hair. Damn.

I need to go on vacation, crap.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

I asked her if this shirt smelled like chloroform..... 



She now puts the lotion on the skin.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Drove a woman home from chemo treatment. She was brilliant, witty, just so wonderful. Great conversation. After a while it turned somber as she told me what a tool her husband was and how unloved she felt. She said she didn't want to die knowing her daughter would be raised by him.
> 
> When we got to her house she was dizzy/unsteady from her treatment. I got out and helped her to the front door as she grabbed my arm for support. She looked at me like she wanted me to stay and talk but I left. I thought of her often for a while, our conversation haunted me. Wondered if I should have stayed and talked.


Once upon a time your UP's little devil was a CNA. Most people that are very ill or elderly just want a caring ear to talk to.

It was good you gave this woman an opportunity to decompress. Overall as a male I would have left also if we were alone.

I try to stay aware of compromised social situations. As male drivers we shouldn't go home with women after drop off for obvious reasons.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Has there ever been a pax that caught your attention❓ Creating a strong internal reaction of some sort❓Tell us about it.
> 
> A guy i picked up in Livermore, from a hotel. He was from out of town and had a British accent. He got in and I got instantly shy (unusual for me).
> 
> ...


I've had some passengers whom I wanted to strongly connect my hand to their face.

But no, I've never felt a strong connection to someone I just met. Interest, yes. But not "connection".

And what you're talking about sounds a lot more like infatuation than connection.

But I'm not even in a relationship, so I'm probably not the person to ask.


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Does this mean I'm deactivated &#128517;. I haven't updated my documents or driven since January. A few days ago it was on the regular screen.


I'm getting that too. Haven't been driving and just need to upload new insurance doc. Probably similar for you.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> I'm not sure what the company was. The driver asked what I did for a living and this was back when I was in sales. She kept saying that I must be great at it because of my looks and I'm friendly. I'm a huge introvert though. I think it was some online multi-level marketing thing she tried to pitch me lol. I never gave it a chance.
> 
> The girl from Hawaii was super sweet. She moved to Chicago because of her husband finding a job that didn't pan out. I think she resented him for it. Poor girl, but yeah so hot with perfect skin and hair. Damn.
> 
> I need to go on vacation, crap.


Perfect skin and hair is &#128076;&#127995;&#128076;&#127995; It's also probably sunny Hawaii. We don't get that much in SF &#128560; so whenever I'm vacationing I always take the chance to hit the beaches. Chicago has really hot summers and freezing winters. I would be kind of &#128546; to go from hawaii to Chicago too (no offense meant).


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Obviously the solution is to fall in love with the person you are infatuated with, or to become infatuated with the person you are in love with.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I've had some passengers whom I wanted to strongly connect my hand to their face.
> 
> But no, I've never felt a strong connection to someone I just met. Interest, yes. But not "connection".
> 
> ...


Well you are wise. So your opinion is important.

I wouldnt say love. Probably strong infatuation. I get guys hitting on me and/or hot guys but they dont do anything special for me, when I'm ubering. I prefer they just mind their business.

Was just something about him. Maybe the accent &#128514;.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> Obviously the solution is to fall in love with the person you are infatuated with, or to become infatuated with the person you are in love with.


I've always wondered about this.

it's like when you build things up in your head vs actually having a real conversation and getting to know the person... sometimes people build things up more then there is or into what their version is which may turn out to be reality or not.

why not just go and talk to pple.

&#129335;&#127995;‍♀&#129335;&#127995;‍♀

even if they're celebrities they're still people.

just my two cents &#128526;&#128526;


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Perfect skin and hair is &#128076;&#127995;&#128076;&#127995; It's also probably sunny Hawaii. We don't get that much in SF &#128560; so whenever I'm vacationing I always take the chance to hit the beaches. Chicago has really hot summers and freezing winters. I would be kind of &#128546; to go from hawaii to Chicago too (no offense meant).


None taken, this city is only fun about 3 months/year.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I remember that as a positive interaction. We are all made up of experiences we go through in life. Unless we use other peoples pictures (like some I've seen on this site, sad).

It was literally a conversation, a great moment, a great feeling and then it was over.

Some ice cold robots will never compute.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Okay my best connection ubering was with a middle class black woman who was a voice actor. She was sweet with an outgoing personality. 

It was over a hour ride we talked and laughed the whole time, throughly enjoying eachothers company. 

When the ride was over she lingered and gave the hints that she wanted me to ask her for her number.

Unfortunately I let the moment pass...


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> I remember that as a positive interaction. We are all made up of experiences we go through in life. Unless we use other peoples pictures (like some I've seen on this site, sad).


I'm sorry

&#128549; I've used someone else's picture as my avatar before &#129402;&#128549;

It was Ben Golden, Uber Passenger of the Year 2015 &#129322;


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Okay my best connection ubering was with a middle class black woman who was a voice actor. She was sweet with an outgoing personality.
> 
> It was over a hour ride we talked and laughed the whole time, throughly enjoying eachothers company.
> 
> ...


But at least you got a great convo from it! Some pple just make things up in their head..



ColdRider said:


> I'm sorry
> 
> &#128549; I've used someone else's picture as my avatar before &#129402;&#128549;
> 
> It was Ben Golden, Uber Passenger of the Year 2015 &#129322;


I've only used the one in my avy now (musician, hopefully she blows up) but all the other ones are from me and at most snap chat so it's obv. Not like, using photoshop to make it look 10000000x better like dannnnnnng when u see them irl. &#129322;&#129322;&#129322; You might even walk past them not realizing. That different.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Okay my best connection ubering was with a middle class black woman who was a voice actor. She was sweet with an outgoing personality.
> 
> It was over a hour ride we talked and laughed the whole time, throughly enjoying eachothers company.
> 
> ...


I feel like sometimes the best moments are best left as a one time thing. You remember it as a great moment. Imagine you took the number and the follow up date was horrible. Don't need that.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Well you are wise. So your opinion is important.












I have a thing for British accents as well, so I know what you're talking about. My Brit-Crush?










Sounds like you just had good old-fashioned attraction to this guy.


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Obviously the solution is to fall in love with the person you are infatuated with, or to become infatuated with the person you are in love with.


Kind of like saying, the obvious solution to being poor is finding a job you love doing and pays a lot.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I feel like sometimes the best moments are best left as a one time thing. You remember it as a great moment. Imagine you took the number and the follow up date was horrible. Don't need that.


True honestly I think that may have been why I didnt ask for the number at the time.

She was a free spirit in personality. I love wild women and for a time they love me.

But it's a foolish endeavor to try and catch the wind.


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> just my two cents &#128526;


Are you sure that's not copyrighted?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> I'm sorry
> 
> &#128549; I've used someone else's picture as my avatar before &#129402;&#128549;
> 
> It was Ben Golden, Uber Passenger of the Year 2015 &#129322;


It's okay. There are some that actually say its them but it's a completely different person. Or they steal a picture from the internet and pretend they were there. That's pathetic.

See I'm not a world explorer, model, doctor. I'm a mom with an autistic child that drives uber part time and has a busy day time job. I'm not perfect, i have many flaws and dont mind stating them. People can poke fun at me for those but hey, at least I'm open and honest about them.

I dont expect others to be perfect. So everyone should feel free to be themselves over faking their life.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

M62 said:


> Are you sure that's not copyrighted?


Just as sure as I am that tips are included!!!

&#128526;&#128526;


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Just as sure as I am that tips are included!!!
> 
> &#128526;&#128526;


&#127864;&#127864;&#127864;&#127864;



Mkang14 said:


> I dont expect others to be perfect. So everyone should feel free to be themselves over faking their life.


Great way to look at things ✅&#128077; .

(More copyrighted emojis)


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

M62 said:


> &#127864;&#127864;&#127864;&#127864;
> 
> 
> Great way to look at things ✅&#128077; .
> ...


&#127865;&#127865;&#127865;

I think that's why I never put him on ignore. No drama. No lies. Never played victim or be what they accuse others to be. ☕☕☕

he's &#128526;&#128526;


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Unless we use other peoples pictures (like some I've seen on this site, sad).


Pfffft &#128523;


Mkang14 said:


> Or they steal a picture from the internet and pretend they were there. That's pathetic.


&#129300; naawwww who would do that? That is ridiculous


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

not an attraction connection, but one of the most moving rides I've ever had was when I picked up a deaf mom and her toddler (i'm guessing her daughter was maybe 4 or 5 years old)...

anyhow, as I was driving them, the mom and daughter were laughing together, and the mom's laughter was like nothing I had ever heard before, just absolute sheer, unfiltered joy...it made me realize that as we become part of society, we stifle our true emotions and the sound of our joy just a tad. when I dropped off the mom & daughter, the little girl smiled at me and said "my mom can't hear, but thank you for the ride!"

I still get chills and a little teared up thinking about that ride


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> Pfffft &#128523;
> 
> &#129300; naawwww who would do that? That is ridiculous


&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;

I would like to see the PI behind this, you guys are so great and so much time on your hand &#128540;&#128540;

Or is it the


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

rideshareMN said:


> not an attraction connection, but one of the most moving rides I've ever had was when I picked up a deaf mom and her toddler (i'm guessing her daughter was maybe 4 or 5 years old)...
> 
> anyhow, as I was driving them, the mom and daughter were laughing together, and the mom's laughter was like nothing I had ever heard before, just absolute sheer, unfiltered joy...it made me realize that as we become part of society, we stifle our true emotions and the sound of our joy just a tad. when I dropped off the mom & daughter, the little girl smiled at me and said "my mom can't hear, but thank you for the ride!"
> 
> I still get chills and a little teared up thinking about that ride


That's so adorable ❤


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> &#129300; naawwww who would do that? That is ridiculous


Exactly, I'm pretty sure that avatar is you. If I were single I might ask you out &#128513;.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

M62 said:


> Exactly, I'm pretty sure that avatar is you. If I were single I might ask you out &#128513;.





doyousensehumor said:


> &#129300; naawwww who would do that? That is ridiculous


You two get a room sheesh &#128523;


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

M62 said:


> Exactly, I'm pretty sure that avatar is you. If I were single I might ask you out &#128513;.


Your avatars would be so cute together!!!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Punjabis should have a strong distaste for the British!


Ahh... blaming a population for what their ancestors did. By that logic, black Americans should have a strong distaste for white Americans. With thinking like that, no wonder this country is so bitterly divided and so slow to heal.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Charlottesville, VA here (not driving since mid-March) Most memorable "moment" was taking a gorgeous, sleepy, and VERY flirtatious resident home after her 24 hour shift at the med. center. Got invited in for breakfast, politely (and longingly) declined; got a look over the shoulder as she walked to her door that still haunts me six months later!


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> If I ever got you as my driver, then I'd strongly hope the bear has a dis_taste_ for the British :laugh:


If you taste as bad as your cooking, then you are safe!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Jon Stoppable said:


> If you taste as bad as your cooking, then you are safe!


Not everyone should cook like not everyone should have children.

could just be fake and say I'm a master chef &#129325;&#129325; but I spend more time here then I do on the stove (which is almost zilch).


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Not everyone should have children.


That could be good rule for all humans.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Jon Stoppable said:


> That could be good rule for all humans.


I don't know how my sister does it with two boys.

They're so much energy, like little balls of energy and I love them, for like a few hours then I'm passed out on the couch. I have energy I would like to think but kids, man, they have unlimited energy it's adorable.

cant be on my phone for a second before he goes what you doin and wants to play too.

now I just FaceTime in bxn.


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Punjabis should have a strong distaste for the British!


I don't see why. They gave them cricket &#127951;&#129335;‍♂.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Jon Stoppable said:


> If you taste as bad as your cooking, then you are safe!


Bear are you punjabi jatt like me &#129300;


----------



## MSLimey59 (Apr 4, 2018)

There is a lady I have picked up twice now. First time was quite a long ride, 45 minutes or so, and we didn't stop talking the whole way, about all kinds of everything. She is attractive to the eye, but her intelligent and eloquent way of talking was even more attractive. As the ride was finishing I found myself telling her that I thought she was wonderful. She offered me her hand and I kissed her palm in my old-fashioned British way. That, by the way, was the last physical contact I had with anyone in these cold, clinical times. The second time I picked her up was a couple of weeks later and a really short ride. By that time we were both wearing masks, but she chose to sit in the front and I was okay with that (the first time
around she sat in the back). The ride was so short that all we had chance to say to each other was "Hey, I remember you!" and "yes, I remember you too!" As she got out of my car she looked at me and said "you've got my number, right?" and left too quickly for me to tell her that no, actually I don't. I guess she thinks that we can still contact pax after a ride has ended. Definite chemistry, definite mutual attraction, no doubting that. I really hope to get her again soon.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Bear are you punjabi jatt like me &#129300;


No, bear is a bear. Bear's mate is Desi but not Punjabi.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

MSLimey59 said:


> There is a lady I have picked up twice now. First time was quite a long ride, 45 minutes or so, and we didn't stop talking the whole way, about all kinds of everything. She is attractive to the eye, but her intelligent and eloquent way of talking was even more attractive. As the ride was finishing I found myself telling her that I thought she was wonderful. She offered me her hand and I kissed her palm in my old-fashioned British way. That, by the way, was the last physical contact I had with anyone in these cold, clinical times. The second time I picked her up was a couple of weeks later and a really short ride. By that time we were both wearing masks, but she chose to sit in the front and I was okay with that (the first time
> around she sat in the back). The ride was so short that all we had chance to say to each other was "Hey, I remember you!" and "yes, I remember you too!" As she got out of my car she looked at me and said "you've got my number, right?" and left too quickly for me to tell her that no, actually I don't. I guess she thinks that we can still contact pax after a ride has ended. Definite chemistry, definite mutual attraction, no doubting that. I really hope to get her again soon.


What about the "pax left something behind" option

Then you can have her contact you (obv not creepy because she saying you got my number is a sign on other signs she's hitting on u vs .).

when she inquires what (she left behind)

❤ (Your heart)


----------



## MSLimey59 (Apr 4, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> What about the "pax left something behind"
> 
> Then you can have her contact you (obv saying you got my number is more than just a look).
> 
> ...


I have thought about that! If I don't get to drive her again in the next few days (I work in a small town and there don't seem to be many drivers out at the moment, so the chances are reasonably good), I might do that.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Has there ever been a pax that caught your attention❓ Creating a strong internal reaction of some sort❓Tell us about it.
> 
> A guy i picked up in Livermore, from a hotel. He was from out of town and had a British accent. He got in and I got instantly shy (unusual for me).
> 
> ...


I dropped off this beautiful beautiful woman at the airport for a business trip. It was a great fare and the business woman did not care about the cost because she was expensing the ride. That was the most connected I've ever felt to any of my passengers. It was such a strong connection that I even helped her with her bags.

She ended up calling me later that night after she landed to ask how our son was and if he had eaten dinner.

And no, my wife did not tip.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

I had a short trip once. Her name was Ellen. Probably 45-50 year old. The trip was so short I couldn't ask her much. But I knew her exact address. I dropped a letter with my phone number in her mail box. She texted me next morning. The text said that I was very sweet but she had a boyfriend 💔😥 
Her boyfriend must be some stupid old man on meds.
I was also attracted to a lovely Indian lady. I took her to San Jose 50 miles away. On base ExpressPool right before evening rush hour surge. Mid trip I found out she was not single 💔😥


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

Jon Stoppable said:


> If you taste as bad as your cooking, then you are safe!





Mkang14 said:


> Bear are you punjabi jatt like me &#129300;
> View attachment 464067


If you are ever his pax, be careful. It seems he prefers spicy flavored humans.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

M62 said:


> If you are ever his pax, be careful. It seems he prefers spicy flavored humans.


Sugar, spice and everything nice?


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Bear are you punjabi jatt like me &#129300;
> View attachment 464067


Punjabi girls are lovely. She is one of the loveliest actresses in India. Gracy Singh. She is sugar impersonated &#128513; I am a big fan. I have watched all her movies.


----------



## mikees3 (Nov 9, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Bear are you punjabi jatt like me &#129300;


I'm from the other side of Punjab..Pakistan

now only if you were single @Mkang14 &#128556;


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

mikees3 said:


> I'm from the other side of Punjab..Pakistan
> 
> now only if you were single @Mkang14 &#128556;


Lahore? I have been there multiple times. Great city, great food.


----------



## mikees3 (Nov 9, 2018)

Muhammad D said:


> Lahore? I have been there multiple times. Great city, great food.


yes but born in and raised in Canada ..Last time I went was when I was a child and I hope to go back in the future


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

mikees3 said:


> I'm from the other side of Punjab..Pakistan
> 
> now only if you were single @Mkang14 &#128556;


According to 23 and me, I'm half Pakistani. My dad is from rajasthan near the border.

I was born and raised in SF bay area. But I have cousins in Calgary and family in Vancouver.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

mikees3 said:


> yes but born in and raised in Canada ..Last time I went was when I was a child and I hope to go back in the future


"Jis nay Lahore nahi dekha, us nay kuch nahi dekha".
One who has not seen Lahore, has seen nothing &#128513;
Go back, and enjoy some Chappal Kabab on food street.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

M62 said:


> If you are ever his pax, be careful. It seems he prefers spicy flavored humans.


Bear carries a box of chaat masala for bland pax.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

For those who don't know. Punjabis jatts are considered warrior race. They are raised that way. They are the backbone of Indian army. The are tall and muscular and brave.

The poet says about Gobind Singh.

Bhairon Ko Mai Shair Banaoun, Raajan Kay Sung Runk Laraoun

I will turn Sheep into Lions, I will make the servants fight the Kings

Bhoop Gareeban Ko Kehlaoun, Chirrion Say Mai Baaj Taraoun

I will turn poor into Rich, I will make sparrows break falcons

Savah Laakh Say Aik Laraoun, Tabai Gobind Singh Naam Kahaoun

I will make 1 fight 125000, then my name shall be Gobind Singh.


----------



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

Driver - hi 
Pax - Shut up & drive 

Now that’s a strong connection :biggrin:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

mikees3 said:


> yes but born in and raised in Canada ..Last time I went was when I was a child and I hope to go back in the future





Jon Stoppable said:


> Bear carries a box of chaat masala for bland pax.





Muhammad D said:


> "Jis nay Lahore nahi dekha, us nay kuch nahi dekha".
> One who has not seen Lahore, has seen nothing &#128513;
> Go back, and enjoy some Chappal Kabab on food street.


Maybe this is appropriate for Uber love &#129325;


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

mikees3 said:


> yes but born in and raised in Canada ..Last time I went was when I was a child and I hope to go back in the future


Is there Tinder over there?


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Maybe this is appropriate for Uber love &#129325;


Love that movie. My cousin got in car accident when he was distracted with music of that movie. We still make fun of him &#128513; This is the song that caused the accident &#128513;


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Has there ever been a pax that caught your attention❓ Creating a strong internal reaction of some sort❓Tell us about it.
> 
> A guy i picked up in Livermore, from a hotel. He was from out of town and had a British accent. He got in and I got instantly shy (unusual for me).
> 
> ...


Once I had a passenger named The big ripper. When he left my car, I knew why he had that name &#129314;


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I’m obviously not a driver (contemplated about it though).

I used to be chatty with uber drivers esp women because who doesn't like meeting new pple and learning new things?

I quickly found that most uber drivers are:
1. Going to coding school and wants to work for a tech company
2. Music producers on sound cloud etc, would play their music for me, give me cd, demos to listen to
3. Some start up with a great new app or product to sell me.
4. Guys that hit on you because they think friendly = flirting, hint: no. People are nice without ulterior motives, had one that would try to force his number on me.. like no 🤚🏻🤚🏻.
5. Retired, these are the ones with the most interesting stories ❤❤

but after a couple months I quickly shut down. Just tired of the ones who would think small talk means come hither.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Muhammad D said:


> View attachment 464163


Why couldn't you hold it  &#128168;


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Why couldn't you hold it  &#128168;


How could I hold his fart? He was the farter, not me. You mean I should have retaliated by farting back?


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I'm obviously not a driver (contemplated about it though).
> 
> I used to be chatty with uber drivers esp women because who doesn't like meeting new pple and learning new things?
> 
> ...


Now all the out of work "gentleman's club dancers" are Uber drivers who also run and promote their only fans page


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> Now all the out of work "gentleman's club dancers" are Uber drivers who also run and promote their only fans page


Hmm? I haven't gotten any that would be my image of that lol. Which is kinda like what I expect to be seeing on Columbus on my way to the clubs if you're familiar with SF (most pple aren't as familiar if they're not locals).

only the tech bros, frat boys (think marina like vibe) or old gentlemen.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Muhammad D said:


> How could I hold his fart? He was the farter, not me. You mean I should have retaliated by farting back?


Oops I thought they reported you &#129325;


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

&#128513;


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

At this very moment, there's a strong (and loud) connection with my 2 neighbors upstairs. &#128528; &#129322; &#128528;



Mkang14 said:


> Unless we use other peoples pictures (like some I've seen on this site, sad).


Only some? :whistling:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> At this very moment, there's a strong (and loud) connection with my 2 neighbors upstairs. &#128528; &#129322; &#128528;


Then they may need to make a connection with your foot

or just..


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Muhammad D said:


> Punjabi girls are lovely. She is one of the loveliest actresses in India. Gracy Singh. She is sugar impersonated &#128513; I am a big fan. I have watched all her movies.


Can't tell you how many decades I've known the name Punjab, only to recently realize it's the very words I use for "five" and "water" &#128528;



Mkang14 said:


> Then they may need to make a connection with your foot
> 
> or just..
> View attachment 464170


The sound of moan is over. Now it's time for the sound of Moen.
(our new plumbing fixtures are unusually noisy, even for a bathtub upstairs)


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Can't tell you how many decades I've known the name Punjab, only to recently realize it's the very words I use for "five" and "water" &#128528;
> 
> 
> The sound of moan is over. Now it's time for the sound of Moen.
> (our new plumbing fixtures are unusually noisy, even for a bathtub upstairs)


You know Persian. Punj = Five. Aab = Water. The land of five waters or five rivers. India is a paradise of agriculture. It is arguebly the most furtile land on the planet. Look at all that greenery. It is one gigantic farmland. The British chopped off her two limbs. Otherwise she would one massive country now.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

*Have you ever felt a strong connection with a pax?&#128145; *

I had a few good conversations. One girl treated me to Checkers and really pulled my heart strings. I was quite sad to see her go.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

June132017 said:


> *Have you ever felt a strong connection with a pax?&#128145; *
> 
> I had a few good conversations. One girl treated me to Checkers and really pulled my heart strings. I was quite sad to see her go.


If jones comes out with the cbd bottle I'll send u a pack.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Muhammad D said:


> She is sugar impersonated &#128513;


*Incarnate.


----------



## PopcornEater (Apr 26, 2020)

At every trip my gf also feels unfinished 🤔
I voted no btw 😬 she’s watching meee!

Cool story, British have some cool accents.. that rear view eye contact is super creepy though 😒


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

PopcornEater said:


> At every trip my gf also feels unfinished &#129300;
> I voted no btw &#128556; she's watching meee!


couples that have the same love stick together: and yes she's watching you: found your gf:


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

Met my gf on uber,picked her up early morning 2am at the airport 3wks out of 4,learned that was her schedule,she took my number as she wanted me to drive her home(always helped with luggage and walked her to her door at 3am).we've been dating since mar 2017.she works for air Canada and united(hasn't worked united since feb and was off of air Canada until 1st week of apr.can't see her now as she's doing domestic and they put her in a hotel,even when Toronto is final destination.she lives in Mississauga with her dad and they don't let her go home.we skype everyday.


----------



## mikees3 (Nov 9, 2018)

Uber is my tinder


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

@Mkang14 she likes your city,serves it with united,just doesn't like landing in the daytime with the seawall at the airport.when I played ball always enjoyed the trip to san fran except playing nights at candlestick,oakland they could keep,hated that side of the bridge


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

I've felt a few non romantic 'bromance' connections with pax, where we hit it off with in conversation. 

Only pax I ever felt a spark from was a woman I drove several times.. She wasn't what I'd call hot. But decent looking and very nice personality. As I said earlier though, I'm spoken for, so not something I would've pursued. She also tipped well (and no that's not a euphemism).

I've felt mutual sexual attraction with pax once or twice. But aside from what I mentioned above, I think sexual involvement with pax is a bad idea for numerous reasons. Although, I wouldn't discount slow developing, longer term relationships, like the poster above mentioned.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

evad77 said:


> @Mkang14 she likes your city,serves it with united,just doesn't like landing in the daytime with the seawall at the airport.when I played ball always enjoyed the trip to san fran except playing nights at candlestick,oakland they could keep,hated that side of the bridge


I usually uber in south bay area but many times end up in SF. So much I love about SF but also a lot that sucks.

Parking is hell, cracked streets, never ending construction, homeless everywhere, drug addicts.

It's a great place to visit but can't imagine living there.

I was born and raised in san jose (south bay) and have worked at the same job in the area for over 12 years.



M62 said:


> I've felt a few non romantic 'bromance' connections with pax, where we hit it off with in conversation.
> 
> Only pax I ever felt a spark from was a woman I drove several times.. She wasn't what I'd call hot. But decent looking and very nice personality. As I said earlier though, I'm spoken for, so not something I would've pursued. She also tipped well (and no that's not a euphemism).
> 
> I've felt mutual sexual attraction with pax once or twice. But aside from what I mentioned above, I think sexual involvement with pax is a bad idea for numerous reasons. Although, I wouldn't discount slow developing, longer term relationships, like the poster above mentioned.


There are many types of connections.

I had a mom who told me about her hardships when her kids were young. Then she told me about how much easier her life is now. Just felt so happy for her. That one stuck with me and was on my uber profile "share a story" for a while.

The point of this thread was to share stories of interactions where there was a connection. Doesn't mean sexual.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Certainly been PAX that have had good conversations. But, after a while, I kick them to the curb and move on to my next ride.


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> The point of this thread was to share stories of interactions where there was a connection. Doesn't mean sexual.


I fully got that. Although much of the thread seems to be about non platonic connections, but not necessarily sexual.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Punjabis should have a strong distaste for the British!
> 
> I had a pax named Turtle with purple hair one time. I did not eat her though, so I am not sure if there was any connection.


That's good ... purple turtles are poisonous.
But if you lick them you will get high.

Another rule to live by: If you marry the bootlegger's daughter, she makes you likker all night long.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

It's happened to me a few times.

The restraining orders may say otherwise, but I think deep down they felt the connection too.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> What about the "pax left something behind" option
> 
> Then you can have her contact you (obv not creepy because she saying you got my number is a sign on other signs she's hitting on u vs .).
> 
> ...


A box of roses would be nice.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

observer said:


> A box of roses would be nice.


Way more savvy then I.

I can be a bit corny at times :redface: .



UberBastid said:


> That's good ... purple turtles are poisonous.
> But if you lick them you will get high.
> 
> Another rule to live by: If you marry the bootlegger's daughter, she makes you likker all night long.


Your posts are grade A hilarious.



mch said:


> It's happened to me a few times.
> 
> The restraining orders may say otherwise, but I think deep down they felt the connection too.


You seem like a chill person overall. I can see why @Samman has bromance with u ☕❤


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Way more savvy then I.
> 
> I can be a bit corny at times :redface: .
> 
> ...


Not corny at all. I really like your idea.

A box of roses would allow him to put a card in the box with his name, number and a short message. She could then follow through or not as she desired without being pressured.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

After the second or third trip with this girl she ask me for my #. I thought, I wonder if she will call, I'll give her a couple of weeks. I think she moved. Never saw her after that. I should called but I keep this separate from that. Plus driving days doesn't help.

There have been a few that I think, dam I wish she was on the site. To my almost shock, but yet, my intel told me the trucker girl maybe back. Give it 6 months to 3 yrs and stay silent until she does. Well the honeymoon is over after 6 months.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I picked up a girl and while going through a residential area, we saw a dog running around. We both reacted almost the same time. We agreed to try and capture the dog. Walked out and the dog ran for dear life.

We talked and turns out we are both notorious for capturing strays and turning them into shelters. Was a really nice conversation. So happy there are people that take the time to help animals 👍


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> We talked and turns out we are both notorious for capturing strays and turning them into shelters. Was a really nice conversation. So happy there are people that take the time to help animals &#128077;


I haven't done this, but I do keep a spare dog leash and collar in my car in case I run into a dog that needs help. (It also helps when I forget my dog's leash taking her for a drive.)


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Way more savvy then I.
> 
> I can be a bit corny at times :redface: .
> 
> ...


NOPE fail NOPE


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I haven't done this, but I do keep a spare dog leash and collar in my car in case I run into a dog that needs help. (It also helps when I forget my dog's leash taking her for a drive.)


I'm pretty horrible at capturing dogs alone. Unless I have food or water to entice them. I'm also worried that the dog will run into the street the whole time so maybe they sense the anxiety.

I usually have someone a bit more calm helping in the attempt. You probably become the dog whisperer &#129325;. I can see it.

I use to have dreams of my dogs getting run over by cars and they ended up flying 20 feet in the air &#129318;‍♀. Maybe because when I was in my early teens my neighbors little dog got ran over.



Samman said:


> NOPE fail NOPE


Nice to see you here samman &#128076;


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

I've shook a fer hands with exceptional pax.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I picked up a girl and while going through a residential area, we saw a dog running around. We both reacted almost the same time. We agreed to try and capture the dog. Walked out and the dog ran for dear life.
> 
> We talked and turns out we are both notorious for capturing strays and turning them into shelters. Was a really nice conversation. So happy there are people that take the time to help animals &#128077;


What did you two girls do afterwards? &#129316;


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I'm obviously not a driver (contemplated about it though).
> 
> 5. Retired, these are the ones with the most interesting stories ❤❤


I get that a lot. Thank you.


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I'm pretty horrible at capturing dogs alone. Unless I have food or water to entice them. I'm also worried that the dog will run into the street the whole time so maybe they sense the anxiety.
> 
> I usually have someone a bit more calm helping in the attempt. You probably become the dog whisperer &#129325;. I can see it.
> 
> ...


Was tagged, going back to my moms basement were it's safe


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Samman said:


> Was tagged, going back to my moms basement were it's safe


Thank you for gracing us with your presence.


Samman said:


> Was tagged, going back to my moms basement were it's safe


&#129325;&#129325;


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Thank you for gracing us with your presence.
> 
> &#129325;&#129325;


Soo oooo oooo temptation NOPE &#128078;&#127999;


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Samman said:


> Soo oooo oooo temptation NOPE &#128078;&#127999;





Samman said:


> Soo oooo oooo temptation NOPE &#128078;&#127999;


&#129325;&#129325;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> I've shook a fer hands with exceptional pax.


Never shook a hand. Might be a guy thing. I also think that's more common in certain states, areas. Probably not the SF Bay Area.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Never shook a hand.


Think I shook 2 pax's hands. Both after a pretty good conversation. I'm not big on shaking hands, but allowed it. Otherwise, I usually forget to shake hands in those situations where you kinda are supposed to. I treat them like hugs; tolerate them....


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I’ve gotten a lot of handshakes, business cards, numbers, and a couple of hugs. I tolerated it and sometimes appreciated it. I didn’t connect that deeply with any of those folks, but we got along and had some surprising conversations.


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

Had one or two handshakes from pax, and a fistbump 🤜🤛. Never a hug though.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

M62 said:


> Never a hug though


oh, I should say a pax has NEVER hugged me. I just used that to describe I'm not really into handshakes, even in normal times. Hugs, those I can do with small people (kids); adults, not so much.......


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Has there ever been a pax that caught your attention❓ Creating a strong internal reaction of some sort❓Tell us about it.
> 
> A guy i picked up in Livermore, from a hotel. He was from out of town and had a British accent. He got in and I got instantly shy (unusual for me).
> 
> ...


I voted yes.
Every single pax gives me wood!


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

I've had a lot of horny females hit on me. I kept it professional and never saw them again. I'm not going to jail for $3.02


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

GuidoTKP said:


> I voted yes.
> Every single pax gives me wood!


Wood nickels?


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Never shook a hand. Might be a guy thing. I also think that's more common in certain states, areas. Probably not the SF Bay Area.


I grew up in Texas. A good handshake is important.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

SHalester said:


> oh, I should say a pax has NEVER hugged me. I just used that to describe I'm not really into handshakes, even in normal times. Hugs, those I can do with small people (kids); adults, not so much.......


A pax has never hugged you? Get outta here! I don't believe it!&#128514;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

GuidoTKP said:


> Every single pax gives me wood!


Your wood collection must be off the chain &#128515;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

mch said:


> A pax has never hugged you?


sarcasm filter set to high¿ :whistling: Wouldn't one need to be OUT of the car for this hugging to occur?


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> sarcasm filter set to high¿ :whistling: Wouldn't one need to be OUT of the car for this hugging to occur?


No one has ever hugged me, but one tried to put me in a headlock on I-5 at 65mph.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Never shook a hand. Might be a guy thing. I also think that's more common in certain states, areas. Probably not the SF Bay Area.


Yes, because, um, it's a guy thing?



New Uber said:


> I've had a lot of horny females hit on me. I kept it professional and never saw them again. I'm not going to jail for $3.02


If you'll do it for $6.50 give @Samman a call.


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Yes, because, um, it's a guy thing?
> 
> 
> If you'll do it for $6.50 give @Samman a I call.


NOPE


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Yes, because, um, it's a guy thing?
> 
> 
> If you'll do it for $6.50 give @Samman a call.


People shake hands in california? I was always told people out there pulled their pants down and touched butts instead of shaking hands.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

M62 said:


> Had one or two handshakes from pax, and a fistbump &#129308;&#129307;. Never a hug though.





SHalester said:


> oh, I should say a pax has NEVER hugged me. I just used that to describe I'm not really into handshakes, even in normal times. Hugs, those I can do with small people (kids); adults, not so much.......


Last summer I picked up 2 guys who were rolling on ecstacy in the middle of the day. They were so much fun! One of them was saying how much he loved hugging, and that the E made him want to give someone a hug. I told him I'd give him a hug when we got to their stop. I dropped them off, got out, and gave them both hugs. Probably one of my most memorable rides.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Yes, because, um, it's a guy thing?
> 
> 
> If you'll do it for $6.50 give @Samman a call.


Guy thing when it comes to having a good conversation, end it with a handshake.

I shake hands, hug at my day job. When meeting someone for the first time that gets a handshake. My coworkers from another state are visiting that will get a hug.


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Guy thing when it comes to having a good conversation, end it with a handshake.
> 
> I shake hands, hug at my day job. When meeting someone for the first time that gets a handshake. My coworkers from another state are visiting that will get a hug.


People in business will be doing much less client handshaking and hugs for the forseeable future. I suspect by the time CV is forgotten, people will be used to doing it less, and it will be less expected.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Guy thing when it comes to having a good conversation, end it with a handshake.
> 
> I shake hands, hug at my day job. When meeting someone for the first time that gets a handshake. My coworkers from another state are visiting that will get a hug.


In Afghanistan men kiss each others cheeks 4 times when they greet &#128513; It is old school greeting. It doesn't happen much now. All women still do it. It is fun to watch such long greetings &#128513;


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Bears greet with an angry scowl. Unless it's mating season, then it's either a full-on brawl or an intercourse hello :ninja:


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

A handshake conveys a lot of information.
To me anyway.

A limp shake (female style) tells me something.
Sweaty hands, cold ... tells me something.
Furtive glances away while shaking ...

A firm shake, a look in the eye -- it's a greeting and a conclusion at the same time.
A too firm shake - trying to cause pain even ... like its some kind of a dual ... tells me something.

I think a lot of effeminate males have stopped doing it; doing away with it is part of the pussification of The American male, or maybe it's just a symptom.

But, whatever. It's not my world any more, I have become irrelevant and every day older I get I become more invisible. You kids carry on, make your world to _your_ liking.
You the ones that gotta live in it.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> A handshake conveys a lot of information.
> To me anyway.
> 
> A limp shake (female style) tells me something.
> ...


Weakest handshake are from immigrant Indian men. Not sure if they purposely shake weak because I'm a woman or they are like that with other men.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Weakest handshake are from immigrant Indian men. Not sure if they purposely shake weak because I'm a woman or they are like that with other men.


1. You're melting them.
2. Das racist.

&#128526;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> 1. You're melting them.
> 2. Das racist.
> 
> &#128526;


I calls it like I sees it

Das a reality &#128526;


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

Handshaking is a cultural thing and differs from place to place. Not everywhere as prevalent as the US, or done in the same manner. I've been to places where it's more like a tap of the hands.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

One said if she wasnt married would meet me for a drink. One other Irish lawyer was very friendly, in a subsequent ride w his drunk bf things got nasty, LOL. Aussie lady drop off at the airport could have lead to a merger talk and finally the Russian tourist at the Lowes gets the gold!

I think single guys always screening... survival requires tips & bonuses on this job!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Weakest handshake are from immigrant Indian men. Not sure if they purposely shake weak because I'm a woman or they are like that with other men.


Shaking with a female is sometimes tricky.

If she strides up to me, wearing leather and a chain, and boots ... and a flannel shirt with the sleeves rolled up, I shake her hand like I would a man. 
If she floats up to me wearing a light summer dress in pastel colors ... I let her choose how the shake goes. If all she takes is my fingers ... then it's a 'lady shake'.

Lot of it depends on the setting too.



Mkang14 said:


> Weakest handshake are from immigrant Indian men. Not sure if they purposely shake weak because I'm a woman or they are like that with other men.


They weak with everyone.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> They weak with everyone.


Das racist‼

Right @waldowainthrop


----------



## 808master (Apr 30, 2016)

I banged a few girls back in my first couple of years driving. Realized it's a risky game so stopped lol.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

808master said:


> I banged a few girls back in my first couple of years driving. Realized it's a risky game so stopped lol.


now you just bangin the boyz?

You got dashcam?
Pix or it didn't happen ...


----------



## 808master (Apr 30, 2016)

Nah, Im past that mess around phase, and at the time I didn't have a dashcam. After all those stories about drivers and riders started making the news I thought it wasn't too smart taking chances like that when anyone of them could change the story and make allegations. Sorry no taxicab confession vids :biggrin:


----------



## Calirolla (Aug 13, 2018)

My biggest connection was a cute waitress I drove home 20+ minutes. We discussed being a personal driver option as she worked in the city I live in, to save her $ and eventually when we got home she asked me if I wanted to go inside. But first she had to smoke. I asked her who else is home with a few cars in the driveway? She said her fiancée. Wasn't sure what to think about that, maybe he's sleeping or there into something like that, then some other car pulls up (think he rode Uber too) and it was her fiancee. I was standing around talking with her and slowly walked away with the cheaper trips part being mentioned. Got her # but waited a couple days to message some cheap rate options... but didn't get a response back. Debated going to the restaurant for a meal, but thought I'd be wasting time if I went there and she wasn't working. Didn't happen to pick her up again either since then a few months before this shutdown.
Other than that with about 3,000 trips now only had a few others not my type or some I've connected with... as a general friend with them being into sports stuff and possibly up for doing some modeling as I'm a sports photographer. Mainly got some Instagram usernames but they don't respond much either.


----------



## nurburgringsf (Aug 26, 2016)

Most uber drivers are male. If we post what you just posted we'd be thrown in jail for sexual harassment (thats seriously a thing now in the UK and SF in the work place). Automatically suspected of a being a serial rapist / cereal killer.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

nurburgringsf said:


> Most uber drivers are male. If we post what you just posted we'd be thrown in jail for sexual harassment (thats seriously a thing now in the UK and SF in the work place). Automatically suspected of a being a serial rapist / cereal killer.


You're a strange person.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I tend *not* to be a robot or void of emotions when it comes to human interactions.
> 
> Chemistry is a thing. Could come in many forms. Once in a while the reason behind it cant be explained, analyzed &#129299;. Its just something that happens. You feel it throughout your body. It's not cold, stand offish, nuisance. Its human.
> 
> I've never been ashamed to have and show feelings. Would rather have them, then be dead on the inside.


OMG sweetheart, you are always posting about squishy things like feelings and emotions. I wish I could be like you but I was born with a heart made of stone. I truly envy you.
P.S. Do not blame the driver when the restaurant messed up your order.


----------



## Timinftl (Sep 7, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Have to be honest here I hardly even LOOK at the pax. Even if we are having a prolonged convo; I never view them or glance in the mirror. And with exception of airport rides, in a 10 minutes or so kinda hard to form a connection based solely on the conversation.
> Thinking more I'd have to say I really haven't had any HOT pax either; a few community college kids that were just 'ok', nothing to write home about. OR I'm just not paying too much attn.


Me neither and no letter to Penthouse once again thanks so much lol


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> OMG sweetheart, you are always posting about squishy things like feelings and emotions. I wish I could be like you but I was born with a heart made of stone. I truly envy you.
> P.S. Do not blame the driver when the restaurant messed up your order.


Don't worry I wont &#128522;. I left him unrated. I live in a small town on the outskirts of the bay area and I actually got him again for the same resturant and everything was good this time &#128077;.



Timinftl said:


> no letter to Penthouse once again thanks so much lol


You wrote one before?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Has there ever been a pax that caught your attention❓ Creating a strong internal reaction of some sort❓Tell us about it.
> 
> A guy i picked up in Livermore, from a hotel. He was from out of town and had a British accent. He got in and I got instantly shy (unusual for me).
> 
> ...


I have felt this way before and even fantasized about following through. However, my spouse can read me like a book, has huge kitchen knives and knows where I sleep. I dare not risk my life.


----------



## mikees3 (Nov 9, 2018)

M62 said:


> Handshaking is a cultural thing and differs from place to place.


fob desi males don't even know how to talk to a girl let alone shake hands with one &#129315;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Judge and Jury said:


> I have felt this way before and even fantasized about following through. However, my spouse can read me like a book, has huge kitchen knives and knows where I sleep. I dare not risk my life.


OMG, I have SO many stories about my wife's supernatural powers. She KNOWS. Ya know?
I could never get away with something like that - she just knows.

Once, she told me a story about, back when I was driving.
Now, I live in a relativity small town in N Cali, everyone knows everyone else and knows their cars.
A GF of wifey told her that "I saw your husband in a car with a lady, in the front seat ...." 
Wifey thought about it for a second and said, "Oh, I'm not worried. She'll bring him back as soon as she finds about about him. Won't be long." Shrugged it off.
GF was blown away and I didn't know why when I walked thru the door ...
But, she just _knew_ that she didn't have to worry about it.

I was talking to a fellow about twenty years my junior and he was saying how his wife had suddenly gone mad. She would break out in sweats at any time, break out in loud cursing and threats, unable to sleep well ... I broke the news to him that she was menopausing and that restful sleep for the next two years was going to be rare.

I can not _imagine_ putting myself in a compromising position, with another female, and sleeping in the same building with her afterwords. She'd know. She'd redo the circumcision. I would never rest again.

No, I'm not kidding. She would.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Have you ever felt a strong connection with a pax?&#128145;


Just once. Off-app ride.

She's still in the basement.

I'll restock when she ages out.


----------



## TimmyWeekend (Jan 17, 2020)

I’ve been hit on a few times. Once there was a married woman and her husband was out of town for a week. She flat out asked me if I wanted to come in. I declined. Has she been single divorced, another story.

yeah, she was hot.

when she left my van, she goes last chance. I said to a flat out if she wasn’t married I would be all over her.

something about redheads and brunettes. They drive me crazy.

Another time was an attractive blonde, I would say mid 40s. she was drunk, she was moving out of her apartment that she had lived with her boyfriend. 

I helped her get the things out of my van to bring it into her place that she was staying temporarily.

She grabbed my hand. She asked me if I wanted to get laid? I kind of wished I would’ve said yes. But I declined. She was very hot. My d*** said yes but my heart said no.

Who knows what happens in life, maybe I’ll see her again down the road. at least I know what bar she hangs out in.


----------



## Blanko1 (Apr 28, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> View attachment 463949
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 463953


It's better to be safe than sick, unfortunately, I was one of them, got sick in Feb for 11 days not wishing on anyone the riders were coughing sneezing in my car and after I asked them to cover their mouth some was doing it and some didn't pay attention I needed the moany so I didn't stop and throw them off. I would cover the inside of my car when I drive again.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

:wink:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> :wink:
> View attachment 466179


You messed with a old lady? What happened? Spill it!


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

@Mkang14

My Uber/Lyft take on the movie *Stripes* (1981).


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Has there ever been a pax that caught your attention❓ Creating a strong internal reaction of some sort❓Tell us about it.


Of course there were the drunk women, some who invited me in. Those are off the market, no connection; it's just the alcohol talking.

I had one pax I think about every now and then. It was broad daylight. She was absolutely stunning. Cute, long dark brown curly hair. I don't remember how it started, but a few minutes into the ride, we started talking about our hobbies, passions, and beliefs. We got to her destination, and just continued talking for about 15 minutes. She was smart, I could loose track of time talking to her. Something about her, it was like she was the female version of me. I cut it off, told her I had to get going.

After that I always wondered... what if... what if.


----------



## nightshaadow (May 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Has there ever been a pax that caught your attention❓ Creating a strong internal reaction of some sort❓Tell us about it.
> 
> A guy i picked up in Livermore, from a hotel. He was from out of town and had a British accent. He got in and I got instantly shy (unusual for me).
> 
> ...


Well very recently, I felt the strongest connection with another driver with long hair wearing a blue top and black pants in her profile picture. Love at first sight?. &#128525;&#128151;&#128158; But the thing is she doesn't even know that I exist. Maybe one of these days...&#128143;


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Of course there were the drunk women, some who invited me in. Those are off the market, no connection; it's just the alcohol talking.
> 
> I had one pax I think about every now and then. It was broad daylight. She was absolutely stunning. Cute, long dark brown curly hair. I don't remember how it started, but a few minutes into the ride, we started talking about our hobbies, passions, and beliefs. We got to her destination, and just continued talking for about 15 minutes. She was smart, I could loose track of time talking to her. Something about her, it was like she was the female version of me. I cut it off, told her I had to get going.
> 
> After that I always wondered... what if... what if.


I'd think you'd have more men hitting on you than women. Wait &#129300;, I'm starting to think maybe you're really not the girl in the avatar.


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

New Uber said:


> I've had a lot of horny females hit on me. I kept it professional and never saw them again. I'm not going to jail for $3.02


Well then, how 'bout $3.03? Would that change your mind?


----------



## karan420 (Mar 24, 2020)

mikees3 said:


> Uber is my tinder


mine too and i really miss it.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> You messed with a old lady? What happened? Spill it!


Tell your mom I said hi &#129316;


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

Muhammad D said:


> How could I hold his fart? He was the farter, not me. You mean I should have retaliated by farting back?


The dilemma is deciding if opening a few windows would be perceived as an insult...  lol


----------



## TheSuperUber (Nov 21, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> I've only had about three drivers I found attractive. One talked to me the whole ride and gave me her number. I didn't ask for it. She would text me while I was too busy to meet up. This was during my last year at school and I worked full time then too.
> 
> I think she was trying to get me to join a pyramid scheme lol. Or a cult.&#129335;‍♂
> 
> Another woman I had met. She was beautiful from Hawaii (maybe she was humoring me idk). The only time I forget something in an Uber and she noticed after dropping me off. She came back with it and we small talked a bit more. Damn she was fine omg.


I had a gal enter my car...just average looking but she was wearing a perfume that made my heart race. Not sure what it was...maybe panther piss from France
Mind you, I have 4 daughters and 13 grandchildren, but I have never had my heart beat as strongly as with this gal. We talked, but my mind and heart were racing. I know the rules...but upon her leaving I told her "whatever you are wearing, it is working". She turned and smiled, full well knowing the effect.
.."


----------



## Guavacado (Jun 9, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> View attachment 463949
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 463953


 You know what, he's a genius.



TheSuperUber said:


> I had a gal enter my car...just average looking but she was wearing a perfume that made my heart race. Not sure what it was...maybe panther piss from France
> Mind you, I have 4 daughters and 13 grandchildren, but I have never had my heart beat as strongly as with this gal. We talked, but my mind and heart were racing. I know the rules...but upon her leaving I told her "whatever you are wearing, it is working". She turned and smiled, full well knowing the effect.
> .."


Baccarat Rouge, perhaps.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Guavacado said:


> You know what, he's a genius.
> 
> 
> Baccarat Rouge, perhaps.


What sock are you reincarnated from?


----------



## Guavacado (Jun 9, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> What sock are you reincarnated from?
> 
> View attachment 472952


I'm a missing sock that's been reincarnated into a Tupperware lid.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Has there ever been a pax that caught your attention❓ Creating a strong internal reaction of some sort❓Tell us about it.
> 
> A guy i picked up in Livermore, from a hotel. He was from out of town and had a British accent. He got in and I got instantly shy (unusual for me).
> 
> ...


----------



## TimmyWeekend (Jan 17, 2020)

Most of my female riders have been very attractive. I don’t hit on them or touch them. With summer here, i’m sure most of us drivers maybe hit on more. 

Hell, I’m a young looking 52, I get hit on once in a while. But not that very often.

business is business. Keep it at that.

I wouldn’t act on it.

Last thing you need is to act on it and then get a knock on your door at 3 AM from the Police.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> If I ever got you as my driver, then I'd strongly hope the bear has a dis_taste_ for the British :laugh:


&#129326;


----------

